# Feb 2012 Soak Test



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got an email from Moto support forums to take the survey and give my MEID number to be included in an upcoming soak .....I'm gonna guess it's the .902 that's been on cheesecake for while now.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

x-Darkstar-x said:


> Just got an email from Moto support forums to take the survey and give my MEID number to be included in an upcoming soak .....I'm gonna guess it's the .902 that's been on cheesecake for while now.


Lame. Need ics. Screw gb.


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

I signed up. I was on running .901 rooted and thought I could go via the pathsaver.
I stopped the pathersaver at the .886 stock and tried to OTA .893 and it failed. Can anyone tell me why? or help me get back?
I told the truth and said I was rooted and agreed to return to stock, will that disqualify me? it said it wouldn't.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I got the email too. I'll be stock in a couple of hours to be sure I get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Any indication of when you'll actually be able to get the update?


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

edit: double post sorry


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

None at this time though I assuming it will be relatively soon. Can never really be sure though.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Please dump if you can..


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

Greeneink You probably need to moto-fast boot the. 901 cdt.bin file to go back to 893 since your originally coming from. 901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerG (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm no email for me even though I spend a lot of time over at Motorola's forums.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad, this my first time getting an invite ever. I opted in to take part but I just can't bring myself to go back from 901 kinetx to a stock 893 and wait for a mystery update that could just be a slightly tweaked version of 901 +/- a few apps I would delete any way. Hopefully I can still pull the update and see what it is just incase by some chance it is the ICS we are all waiting on.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

so is this .902 or not?


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

ATBense said:


> so is this .902 or not?


Ask moto. They know. We dont


----------



## twj498 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the same invite but I am still rooted and on .894. ? what would have to be done to participate in the soak test? With regard to the known methods to return to the upgrade path and quite frankly i quit paying attention because my phone was performing fine. I'm confused with all the info (easier way back, FXZ files) out there. I haven't seen a whole lot of info on the proper way to return to .893 coming from .894. I also do not have 12 hours to unbrick my phone if something goes wrong. My Bionic never had any issues with data or signal. Just jumped the gun and cheesecaked the .894 months ago. I never went to .901. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

When I had gone from 5.8.894 to 893 then 901 I used the p3 1 click files with realbbb's root fix parts added. Without realbbb's files added I lost root and had to fastboot the cdt.bin from 901 before starting over with the files from realbbb added. So get the p3 1 click....extract it then find the realbbb files and extract them to the same folder as the p3 stuff and click the realbbb runme.bat and follow the instructions stopping after you update to 893 and keeping root.


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

matt5413 said:


> Greeneink You probably need to moto-fast boot the. 901 cdt.bin file to go back to 893 since your originally coming from. 901
> 
> Matt, I did the cdt.bin file, I was running the. 886 again, but the. 893 OTA failed system. I'm wondering if the pathsaver really works. Has anyone actually installed a OTA after going back down to. 886.
> There hasn't been an OTA to go to from .893
> ...


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

x-Darkstar-x said:


> When I had gone from 5.8.894 to 893 then 901 I used the p3 1 click files with realbbb's root fix parts added. Without realbbb's files added I lost root and had to fastboot the cdt.bin from 901 before starting over with the files from realbbb added. So get the p3 1 click....extract it then find the realbbb files and extract them to the same folder as the p3 stuff and click the realbbb runme.bat and follow the instructions stopping after you update to 893 and keeping root.


I've done that and it worked for me, to do the soak you need to be unrooted. I just wanted to go to. 886 and do the OTA to get to. 893 and it failed.


----------



## twj498 (Dec 26, 2011)

If I unroot using the one click method is it possible to participate in the soak test? Or do I need to be on the current version 893? Just wondering if the soak assumes you are on the current software release. Anyone know for sure? Any thoughts?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is anybody else wondering if this is gonna be .901. The first release of this wasn't really official it was leaked on accident. Maybe they are now "officially" gonna soak test .901. I hope it is something new but I am very curious.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

You don't technically need to unroot, though they ask you to for purposes of troubleshooting.
You will need to be on .893, unless you were one of the ones to officially get .901 OTA (I'm sure they know who it was sent to by MEID).
The .893 needs to be bonestock, i.e. all fully bloated, odexed, and no system file edits. If you have been running Safestrap, you will need to reflash the .893 preinstall partition (or run p3's one-click) in order for the update to run.
On a side note, I am impressed that they acknowledge that many they invite to the soak run root/roms, despite doing everything they can to break root and lock the BL. They're at least realistic, even if they don't make any effort to help support it lol.
Hoping the soak build goes out soon so we can evaluate. To everyone hoping that it's ICS, keep your glass half full my friends! :-D


----------



## KillerG (Nov 7, 2011)

Wondering if I should go back to stock sometime (just got my email and opted in) and participate in this. I know we'll receive it all eventually (and someone will upload it despite agreeing to not do so)...sooooo I'm wondering if it's worth going through the trouble if going back to .893


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

I seen on pocketdroid where the soak test have started and its possibly ICS but there isn't any screen shots. http://www.pocketdroid.net/droid-bionic-soak-tests-under-way-update-imminent 
Also seen on dhacker's twitter about the bionic get the same 6.12.173 update that is soaking on the razr right now which would mean new kernel and radio. So now I guess we sit and wait to see what happens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected] the ollllld Bionic picture in that article. The article is vague at best. Doesn't really give any info not already known.


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I know lol. I did think it was interesting about dhacker mentioning something about the bionic getting 6.12.173

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

matt5413 said:


> Oh I know lol. I did think it was interesting about dhacker mentioning something about the bionic getting 6.12.173
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah i saw that tweet also. Was wondering if that was a typo on his part or if he has more info than the rest of us. 
Sounded like a Razr build number.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

beginning of soak test has rendered this conjecture irrelevant....move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Well... with official .902 out, I'm gonna say.. Ice cream?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

